# Tesla model S 90D motors for sale!!!



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

nice , any idea of it's weight. How much does/did it cost.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Doesn't this belong in the Classifieds section?


----------

